# Help with yamaha



## kodiak400

I just bought a 96 kodiak 400 a few months ago and it has been running fine but saturday it started not wanting to go into 1st gear then when it did it didn't want to go back into neutral. This is the first 4 wheeler I have owned and was wandering if there is an adjustment to correct this or do I have greater problems? Any and all help appreciated, Thanks in advance for your time!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

When you pull on the shifter, is it grinding? Or just feel like it doesnt want to pull up?


----------



## kodiak400

It pulls up it just doesen't go into or come out of gear. No abnormal sounds. Reverse works great.


----------



## IBBruin

My bear Tracker did that. I played with the clutch adjustment on the side and it helped some.


----------



## kodiak400

do I tighten the clutch or loosen (increase/decrease)? Thanks!!!!


----------



## IBBruin

Well, I'm not real sure how to answer that without sounding like a smartazz. It was so long ago I don't remember so.............. try it one way if it gets worse, try the other way. LOL sorry but that's the best I can do.


----------



## Polaris425

I would try tighten first lol


----------



## gpinjason

I would do like they say, try tightening first, then try loosening if it doesn't help... if none of that helps, hopefully someone that knows will chime in... my Kodiak is auto, so i don't know anything about the older ones... Good luck!

And welcome to MIMB!


----------



## kodiak400

I tried tightning and backing off but it doesn't seem to matter. Is feels like it goes into gear the neutral light goes of it just doesn't pull. When it was working right you could push down on the gear shifter with you foot and take it out of gear while stoping quickly without downshifting, then let up it and it would go back in, that is what it feels like is happening, Is there a switch or sensor that may be bad or something else out of adjustment? Just for info sake how is the proper way to adjust the clutch? I may be doing that worng. Ask me about a 2 sroke jetski and I can answer about any question but new to this 4 wheeler stuff especially the transmission clutch aspect of it. Thanks to all those so far anyone else have any suggestions? By the way I live in Florence, AL and there is an off road park near here you guys should check out called Hawkpride moutain offroad. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Here ya go... not sure if it's the same, this is from a 99 Big Bear... If the adjustment doesn't work, I would assume maybe linkage or the clutches need to be replaced??


----------



## kodiak400

Adjusting didn't help now when you ride it it will come out of gear if you hit a rough spot, and you cant get it past 2nd gear and thats with alot of trying. Any more suggestions, could it still be the clutch or is it in the transmission? Where would you look to find the problem?


----------

